# Inducer motor; ID on Part: Carrier Part # HC21ZE123A - Cross reference help



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

search this site for exact motor http://bestbuyheatingandairconditioning.com/index.htm put part # in search and then again into parts locator for motors on next page coming up.


----------



## billmc (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds like the motor is at its end. If there is nothing binding the motor or fan assembly, it is probably a defective bearing.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

With the 115v, 1.7 full load amps, 3000 rpm, and knowing the direction of rotation and shaft size you could use almost any motor that meets these specs.

I don't know what the 30 MPH means.

Yeah, bearings are shot. In a pinch I guess you could have the motor rebuilt.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> With the 115v, 1.7 full load amps, 3000 rpm, and knowing the direction of rotation and shaft size you could use almost any motor that meets these specs.
> 
> _*I don't know what the 30 MPH means.*_
> 
> Yeah, bearings are shot. In a pinch I guess you could have the motor rebuilt.



that's the motor's speed limit of course:jester:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

MOT21ZE123 Carrier, Bryant, Payne OEM Factory Direct Replacement Inducer Motor.







$149.96


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya better order the blower wheel that goes with it. They warp VERY EASILY and seize on. Had to saw one off the other day. And a tube of red RTV silicone to seal the housing.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

You might get a better price from these guys

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q="shaded+pole"+3000+1.7A&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Tooele (May 18, 2010)

Hey all, and nice to meet ya.
had the exact same problem as mtom01, and this thread helped me out a lot, so thank you all.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Tooele said:


> Hey all, and nice to meet ya.
> had the exact same problem as mtom01, and this thread helped me out a lot, so thank you all.


Your welcome.

Now write us a check for our time.


----------



## Onepingonly (Feb 21, 2011)

The problem is not the motor. It is the cheap bearings on both ends of the shaft. I fixed mine by pulling them off with a gear/bearing puller. Then I greased them and reversed them on both ends of the shaft. 

Worked like a charm.


----------

